
Germany Restricts Uber Citing Anti-Competitive Practices - Xylakant
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-19/germany-bans-uber-services-citing-anti-competitive-practices
======
Xylakant
The link to the courts press release (in german): [https://ordentliche-
gerichtsbarkeit.hessen.de/pressemitteilu...](https://ordentliche-
gerichtsbarkeit.hessen.de/pressemitteilungen/landgericht-frankfurt-am-main-
untersagt-fahrdienstvermittlung-f%C3%BCr-mietwagen-durch)

